# Trek 8.5 DS gears switching problem



## Qwerty53 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi,
I bought this last year
8.5 DS - Trek Bicycle

Still under warranty. Had gear switching problems from the start. The shop even ordered from Trek new front derailleur and installed it.
Now when I put the chain on both small chain-rings (on front and back). It touches the derailleur and makes noise. The shop says that you should not ride on this gear and I can reach the same ratio in different wheels.
This sounds to me like full of **** (cause I should have 27 different gears). But I am a beginner.
Can you guys weigh in?

Thanks.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The shop is right, what you are doing is called cross chaining. The chain goes at a more extreme angle from one side of the front to the opposite side of the rear and the front derailleur cannot adjust enough to cover that range, plus it's puts additional wear on your gears and chain. Cross chaining on a double crank is one thing (still not good) but on a triple crank the inner and outer rings are farther apart making the chain angle more severe.


----------



## Qwerty53 (Mar 23, 2014)

Srode said:


> The shop is right, what you are doing is called cross chaining. The chain goes at a more extreme angle from one side of the front to the opposite side of the rear and the front derailleur cannot adjust enough to cover that range, plus it's puts additional wear on your gears and chain. Cross chaining on a double crank is one thing (still not good) but on a triple crank the inner and outer rings are farther apart making the chain angle more severe.


Thanks for your reply. But this is almost top of the link bike from top of the line company. Should cross chainng be a problem on it? Also if I can use this gear it means that I have less than amount of gears advertised?
Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Qwerty53 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But this is almost top of the link bike from top of the line company. Should cross chainng be a problem on it? Also if I can use this gear it means that I have less than amount of gears advertised?
> Thanks


Yes, cross chaining is still a problem. Dont do it. And yes, you have less "useable" gears than advertised. Probably only about half of the gears are really different enough to matter. 
Just ride your bike and dont cross chain.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Qwerty53 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But this is almost top of the link bike from top of the line company. Should cross chainng be a problem on it? Also if I can use this gear it means that I have less than amount of gears advertised?
> Thanks


you can use the gears advertized, just get used to the rubbing noise and plan on more maintenance for the drive train as you will wear it out much more quickly. You will find the exact same thing on any brand of bike in the same product line. 

You have a nice bike, take care of it and it will take care of you for years to come. If you are riding fast, learn to stay in the big ring up front. Middle ring if you are going moderate pace to slow. The only reason you should ever be in the small ring up front on that bike is steep climbing or off road trails that are tight and you need to go slow.


----------



## Qwerty53 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you very much guys. Seems the bike industry is a fraud like everything else.
I can imagine buying a 6 gears car only to find out one of them is not usable and will break it if you use it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Qwerty53 said:


> Thank you very much guys. Seems the bike industry is a fraud like everything else.
> I can imagine buying a 6 gears car only to find out one of them is not usable and will break it if you use it.


Yeah, thats a bit steep. Whatever. I am glad I dont have to deal with you in real life.
Have a nice ride.


----------

